# Site General > Site Info >  Official Bells and Whistles Thread

## rabernet

With the new upgrade, we got some more "toys" to play with  :Dancin' Banana: 

Can you tell I love toys? 

So, if you want to test out things like the new multi-quote button, here's the place to do it! 

Oh, and if you haven't given anyone a "hug" (pos rep hit) lately, give it a try here with the thread participants and see what happens! (I likey!)

So, have fun here!

----------


## Sunny1

That's cute!!  I like what happens too!!!  :Smile:

----------


## qiksilver

er???  So you had me curious, but nothing happened.

----------


## rabernet

You didn't get a pop-up after you left someone a pos rep hit?

----------


## Alice

Nope, I didn't get a pop-up . . . .

----------


## rabernet

Hrmmmm, maybe you guys have a pop-up blocker enabled? Turn it off and go hug someone else!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sunny1

You know, I didn't get the pop up the next time that I tried it either.....hmmmmm

Although my smilies and stuff that were working a little while ago are no longer working....maybe that has something to do with it???  I just cleared out all my cookies and temp internet folders also, after I found it wasn't working again. 

(Maybe I should have put this in the other thread???)

But I did get the pop up the first the first time I tried it.

----------


## AzureN1ght

I have BP.net as an "allowed" pop-up site in my browser. I cleared my cache and cookies...and I'm still not getting a pop-up after leaving Rep  :Smile:  Don't know what the problem is!

EDIT-- Found that if I click "Add to this User's Reputation" and it brings me to a separate page to comment, no pop-up. If I do it with the drop-down menu and do the Rep right on the same screen, THEN I get the pop-up  :Smile: 

EDIT x2-- I don't know if it did this in the old system, 'cause it's the first time I've tried it, but if you click on the "Add to Rep" under your OWN name, it tells you whether or not you've received rep for that post, and what your Rep points are total in a pop-up  :Very Happy:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> You didn't get a pop-up after you left someone a pos rep hit?





> With the new upgrade, we got some more "toys" to play with 
> 
> Can you tell I love toys? 
> 
> So, if you want to test out things like the new multi-quote button, here's the place to do it! 
> 
> Oh, and if you haven't given anyone a "hug" (pos rep hit) lately, give it a try here with the thread participants and see what happens! (I likey!)
> 
> So, have fun here!


Multi-Quote, eh?  :Wink: 

EDIT-- Oooh, cool! It leaves an arrow next to your name, so that when you click it, it brings you back to the quoted text--very neat!

----------


## BallPythonsRule

It's cool when you give a person good rep a thingy pop-ups and says: 



> Thanks for adding Reputation to this user. May you be lucky enough to recieve the same Reputation back in return.


there should be like a little smiley at the end.  :Smile:  
 :Hug:

----------


## iceman25

> You know, I didn't get the pop up the next time that I tried it either.....hmmmmm
> 
> Although my smilies and stuff that were working a little while ago are no longer working....maybe that has something to do with it???  I just cleared out all my cookies and temp internet folders also, after I found it wasn't working again. 
> 
> (Maybe I should have put this in the other thread???)
> 
> But I did get the pop up the first the first time I tried it.


Have you enabled javascript? Also check your security levels as well. If it's set too high, it may not allow certain functions to run in within your browser.

----------


## joepythons

Well i just gave a positive rep point and it worked for me this time lol. :Razz:

----------


## Seneschal

Hehe! The pop-up's cute. ^-^ I like it!!!

----------


## Rapture

I've always liked the multi-quote feature, thanks for getting that up and running.  :Smile:

----------


## sweety314

> It's cool when you give a person good rep a thingy pop-ups and says: 
> 
>  Thanks for adding Reputation to this user. May you be lucky enough to recieve the same Reputation back in return
> 
> there should be like a little smiley at the end.



Ummmm trying to play, and my editor is dead...no colors no font changes possible....

But anyway... it's " I before E except after C for the sound of ee "   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
(see receive)

Im trying the bells and whistles...and nothing yet.. how does the multi-quote work???

----------


## sweety314

> I have BP.net as an "allowed" pop-up site in my browser. I cleared my cache and cookies...and I'm still not getting a pop-up after leaving Rep  Don't know what the problem is!
> 
> EDIT-- Found that if I click "Add to this User's Reputation" and it brings me to a separate page to comment, no pop-up. If I do it with the drop-down menu and do the Rep right on the same screen, THEN I get the pop-up 
> 
> EDIT x2-- I don't know if it did this in the old system, 'cause it's the first time I've tried it, but if you click on the "Add to Rep" under your OWN name, it tells you whether or not you've received rep for that post, and what your Rep points are total in a pop-up



thanks for the info Kim.....but I've tried 2x and haven't gotten any sort of pull-down...it sent me to a different/separate page altogether for BOTH times. Is there something you're doing differently that is providing a pulldown ????

----------


## Bright202

no hug yet  :Sad:

----------


## iceman25

> Ummmm trying to play, and my editor is dead...no colors no font changes possible....


What browser are you using and what's it's security level set at? :Cool: 

EDIT: have you enabled javascript?

----------


## rabernet

> Im trying the bells and whistles...and nothing yet.. how does the multi-quote work???





> It allows you to quote multiple posts. So click multi quote one time in each post in the thread that you want to quote (it quotes the entire message, so you may still need to delete out parts you don't want). It will turn red when you've quoted that particular post. 
> 
> When you're done choosing the posts you want to quote, hit reply, and it will put all the quotes into your reply box. Pretty cool!


I posted this on another thread - hope that helps!

----------


## Laooda

> I've always liked the multi-quote feature, thanks for getting that up and running.





> I posted this on another thread - hope that helps!





> What browser are you using and what's it's security level set at?
> 
> EDIT: have you enabled javascript?





> no hug yet


 
Oh MANG!    That's just koooooooo.............    :Dancin' Banana:  


I got a security looking pop up with the rep quote..... but it worked!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Aric

no pop up for me? I do have the pop-up blocker turned off for this site?

----------


## Gooseman

like woa... I've been gone since thursday and I come back and I notice a whole bunch of little strange things and I come to the conclusion I'm losing my mind because I had never noticed them before.... and then I find this thread. whew. sanity returns. lol

----------


## joepythons

> like woa... I've been gone since thursday and I come back and I notice a whole bunch of little strange things and I come to the conclusion I'm losing my mind because I had never noticed them before.... and then I find this thread. whew. sanity returns. lol


That will teach you to leave here  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

what fun!

----------


## recycling goddess

holy crap batman... now it shows how many posts i've made. :eek:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> holy crap batman... now it shows how many posts i've made. :eek:


Does this mean we will get a chance to get a word in! :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

> holy crap batman... now it shows how many posts i've made. :eek:


Hahaha!  Right!?!?!  But all 8,822 were good!   :Very Happy:

----------


## chz

> holy crap batman... now it shows how many posts i've made. :eek:


8000 posts.. jeez.  Thats like, 12 posts every day for the last 2 years.  We need more people as dedicated as you!

Btw, very sexy new features, I'm lovin it!  I tested the feedback on like 10 people to make sure it worked "properly" ;D

----------


## JLC

Gosh....nobody tested any feedback on me.  :Razz: 

Glad y'all are enjoying the new look and feel of the site.  I certainly am.  And I'd just like to send a huge THANKS to Raj one more time.  He really put in a LOT of hours on this in his spare time...and managed to pull off a virtually seamless transfer.  It just doesn't get much better or more dedicated than that!  :Clap:   :Salute:

----------


## juddb

Dang ive made over a thousand post's.... :Surprised:

----------


## Aric

> no pop up for me? I do have the pop-up blocker turned off for this site?


Never mind, it worked on the second pos rep I gave out. Love the pop up! :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> holy crap batman... now it shows how many posts i've made. :eek:


Gee you write WAYYYYY to much lol :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> Does this mean we will get a chance to get a word in!


Never  you know those Canadian people who are going to Vegas soon talk WAYYYYYY to much  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## Gooseman

> holy crap batman... now it shows how many posts i've made. :eek:



wow no joke... i never realized how many times I've posted in my time here... i imagine most of them arnt even snake related.... oops. lol

----------


## recycling goddess

> Gosh....nobody tested any feedback on me. 
> 
> Glad y'all are enjoying the new look and feel of the site.  I certainly am.  And I'd just like to send a huge THANKS to Raj one more time.  He really put in a LOT of hours on this in his spare time...and managed to pull off a virtually seamless transfer.  It just doesn't get much better or more dedicated than that!


no one tested on me either judy... so let's share a cookie  :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

> Does this mean we will get a chance to get a word in!


no! silly girl... no way!




> Hahaha!  Right!?!?!  But all 8,822 were good!


well, you know what they say... if you can't impress 'em with your knowledge... baffle 'em with bull sheet  :Razz: 




> 8000 posts.. jeez.  Thats like, 12 posts every day for the last 2 years.  We need more people as dedicated as you!


actually i need to get a life!




> Gee you write WAYYYYY to much lol


no way... i'm barely here lately. i've been sooooooooo busy.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

That counts as five posts!? Right??

----------


## recycling goddess

> That counts as five posts!? Right??


ummmm.... no  :Tears:

----------


## joepythons

> ummmm.... no


Aww are you poor baby  :Tears:   :Tears:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:  :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

joe haggard... annoying stalker!

----------


## Nate

Raj, it seems a bit difficult to reproduce this, but if you're browsing as a guest, on some threads it will say there are 3 members and 1 guest (or something like that) browsing the thread, but it will show a list of every member that's online, rather than the members that are browsing the thread.

----------


## iceman25

> Raj, it seems a bit difficult to reproduce this, but if you're browsing as a guest, on some threads it will say there are 3 members and 1 guest (or something like that) browsing the thread, but it will show a list of every member that's online, rather than the members that are browsing the thread.


Yup, already saw that one. Thanks Nate! :Good Job:

----------


## joepythons

> joe haggard... annoying stalker!


Cmon where is my LUBBS!!!!  :Devilish:  :Devilish:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Nate

I just realized that you can Multi-quote _accross_ threads.

If you're in one thread, you can click the Multi-Quote button, go into another thread, and in your reply - just below the text area - there's a string of text that says something like:
"You have selected 3 post(s) that are not part of this thread. Quote these posts as well, or deselect these posts."

Very useful if you're rounding up a bunch of quotes from different threads for your reply.  These forums just keep on getting smarter  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

> I just realized that you can Multi-quote _accross_ threads.
> 
> If you're in one thread, you can click the Multi-Quote button, go into another thread, and in your reply - just below the text area - there's a string of text that says something like:
> "You have selected 3 post(s) that are not part of this thread. Quote these posts as well, or deselect these posts."
> 
> Very useful if you're rounding up a bunch of quotes from different threads for your reply.  These forums just keep on getting smarter



 :Surprised:  That's SO cool!  Hehehe...all this new stuff, it's like finding little bits of buried treasure all the time!  :Bounce:

----------


## sweety314

> What browser are you using and what's it's security level set at?
> 
> EDIT: have you enabled javascript?



IE 6.0.2 and Java is enabled, yes...I can do the jigsaw puzzles online and they use Java (nice little teacup icon, too.  :Wink:  ) Security is set at medium.

----------


## sweety314

> holy crap batman... now it shows how many posts i've made. :eek:


Pthththth Where HAVE you been Leeshie???? It's ALWAYS shown the number of posts you've made.  :Giggle:

----------


## recycling goddess

not on my mac it hasn't!  :Razz:  honest, cause i had NO idea i posted that much

----------


## JLC

> Pthththth Where HAVE you been Leeshie???? It's ALWAYS shown the number of posts you've made.


LOL....actually, it hasn't.  You could look it up in the member's profile, but it didn't show out in the open forums.  That had been intentionally turned off because people (in the way back) had been acting weird about +1 posts and putting far more weight on that number than on any value of content.

----------


## python.princess

> With the new upgrade, we got some more "toys" to play with 
> 
> Can you tell I love toys? 
> 
> So, if you want to test out things like the new multi-quote button, here's the place to do it! 
> 
> Oh, and if you haven't given anyone a "hug" (pos rep hit) lately, give it a try here with the thread participants and see what happens! (I likey!)
> 
> So, have fun here!


just tryin the multi-quote.....




> That's cute!!  I like what happens too!!!


groovy!

----------


## sweety314

> LOL....actually, it hasn't.  You could look it up in the member's profile, but it didn't show out in the open forums.  That had been intentionally turned off because people (in the way back) had been acting weird about +1 posts and putting far more weight on that number than on any value of content.


Maybe, but since I've joined, I've always been able to see mine, as well as other members' numbers. < Not that I care...to me it's nothing more than a fun look-see. > :razz:

----------


## Bright202

ARG!! Still no hug  :Sad:

----------


## python.princess

me neither! sup with that??? lol

----------


## Gooseman

Gotta admit... I like the new features! I'm also trying out the new theme, just cause it was time for some change...Seems well put together! I like it.

----------


## recycling goddess

mmm makes me crave chocolate!

----------


## Gooseman

huh... you lost me...  :Confused:

----------


## recycling goddess

isn't the new theme: rustaculous? it's all chocolatey on my screen and makes me crave yummy stuff!

----------


## python.princess

seems more caramelly to me

----------


## Bright202

Does this hug pop-up work for Mozilla Firefox?
Still, no Hug  :Sad: 
But thanks for everyone huggin' me!  :Very Happy:   :Hug:

----------


## iceman25

> Does this hug pop-up work for Mozilla Firefox?


I've tested it in Firefox and IE7 and it works without any problems. I've yet to give it a run on IE6...maybe this evening.

----------


## Ginevive

I love the Twilight theme; is it new? I never saw it before today and am swearing by it now. I love dark backgrounds but the dark black of the other themes was too high-contrast for me; this one rawks~! Thanks whoever made it.

----------


## Nate

> I've tested it in Firefox and IE7 and it works without any problems. I've yet to give it a run on IE6...maybe this evening.


IE6 is a nightmare for just about all web developers.  WHY is 6 still used? 7 isn't good enough?  Come on peeps..give Raj a break. download IE7....or better yet, FireFox

----------


## Nate

> I love the Twilight theme; is it new? I never saw it before today and am swearing by it now. I love dark backgrounds but the dark black of the other themes was too high-contrast for me; this one rawks~! Thanks whoever made it.


Some of the colors are still funky...i think it's a work in progress.  But....so far it's my favorite of all Raj.

----------


## python.princess

> IE6 is a nightmare for just about all web developers.  WHY is 6 still used? 7 isn't good enough?  Come on peeps..give Raj a break. download IE7....or better yet, FireFox


how do i find out which one i have?

----------


## Nate

Inside IE, go to Help > About Internet Explorer and then check your version.

Oddly enough, i whine about IE6 and it's what I have installed on my computer  :Embarassed: ...I could care less tho because the only thing I use IE for is cross browser testing for web sites i'm working on.

----------


## Reediculous

when somebody sends you a pm, it blinks red    :Sweeet:    I'm sure somebody already noticed this, but i just did, i think its cool!      :Very Happy:

----------


## python.princess

> Inside IE, go to Help > About Internet Explorer and then check your version.
> 
> Oddly enough, i whine about IE6 and it's what I have installed on my computer ...I could care less tho because the only thing I use IE for is cross browser testing for web sites i'm working on.



you mean in the toolbar? the only 'Help' i can find is for the google toolbar. can't find it for the IE itself. 

question: if i download firefox, will it become my default browser? the reason i ask is, usually i sign into a messenger then pull up a browser thru that. just wondering if it'll still pull up IE instead...

----------


## Nate

> you mean in the toolbar? the only 'Help' i can find is for the google toolbar. can't find it for the IE itself. 
> 
> question: if i download firefox, will it become my default browser? the reason i ask is, usually i sign into a messenger then pull up a browser thru that. just wondering if it'll still pull up IE instead...


It should be File, Edit, View, Favorites, Tools, Help on the toolbar.

When you're installing FF, it will ask you if you want it to be your default browser.  It also will also ask if you want to copy over your bookmarks from IE.

What messenger are you talking about?

----------


## python.princess

well, i just went ahead and downloaded FF without waiting for reply and, yes it did ask to set as default. it asked if i wanted to transfer favorites and i said yet but it didn't do it so i'm setting all those now. i usually use myspaceim and msn messenger. and they do pull up the FF browser so we're all good!  :Wink:

----------


## Nate

AWESOME!

Now, the REALLY cool thing about FireFox are its add-ons.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...l/sort:popular

----------


## python.princess

haha! yeah, i've been playing with them a little bit... had to get my stumbleupon back ya know! lol

----------


## Gooseman

I have found what I think may be a problem with this current pop-up. It's the same whether you leave a positive or a negative rep... I'm not sure reading "May you be lucky enough to recieve the same reputation back in turn" is appropriate when sending out negative reps to someone deserving one. lol Could there be a different/none at all for neg reps. Not that it really bothers me, just an idea.

----------


## sweety314

> IE6 is a nightmare for just about all web developers.  WHY is 6 still used? 7 isn't good enough?  Come on peeps..give Raj a break. download IE7....or better yet, FireFox


Sorry Nate and Raj...but don't have a choice....   I'm using the PC at work, and since Im just a (yeah, I'll be PC here) little worker bee... I don't have any say whatsoever in the IT for the company....so IE6.0.29 is what it is.

So there.  :Razz: 

But yeppers...since the new changes for the whistles, I like them, and I appreciate the red blinking PM notice, and the learning who I get strokes from, but I can't just click on the smilies to use them any more, or get the additional menu to choose from.  :Sad:   :Sad:   I have to find the right "code" to put btwn the colons in order to get them to appear.

Bummer!  (And yes, I've disabled my pop-up blocker for this site....a looooooong time ago.)  :-/

But Raj and All....Thanks for the hard work for the upgrades!


RuLyn

----------


## python.princess

new problem... every now and again, i'll be cruisin the forums, reading a thread, and BAM! i'm signed out! what's up with that?

----------


## iceman25

> new problem... every now and again, i'll be cruisin the forums, reading a thread, and BAM! i'm signed out! what's up with that?


Session information is stored in a cookie, which your browser must accept before authenticating you. This cookie is passed back and forth between your browser and server for each request/response cycle. If you're getting signed out, then session information is being dumped out of the cookie for some reason. Check your browser settings to make sure that cookies are not being cleaned out every time you close it.

----------


## Ladydragon

well.. everything was working great until the other day.  I notice that I go to log out and it tells me cookies cleared. yeah.. signed out.. not!  next day I go to log in and I'm already logged in  :Rolleyes2:  whats up with that?

other than that.. I am loving all the changes so far.  great job everyone.  thanx for making this a fun and easy place to "hang out" at. :Bowdown:

----------

